# Finding Blue Water and Weed Lines



## bweidler (Jun 12, 2012)

What website can I go to and get information on where the blue water is in the Gulf


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Tom Hilton's site. Www.realtime-navigator.com


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.roffs.com/best_cc.htm
http://www.hiltonsoffshore.com/
http://www.florida-offshore.com


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

MrFish said:


> http://www.roffs.com/best_cc.htm
> http://www.hiltonsoffshore.com/
> http://www.florida-offshore.com


plus 
www.ripcharts.com


----------

